# Old Lures



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 1, 2008)

I had all of the pictures taken yesterday but when I put them on the computer, I realized how bad they looked. I went back and retook them with my phone because the digital camera is worse than my phone's camera. They still aren't the best pictures though. Some of the lures are not in the correct boxes, but I left them how they came out of my grandfather and great grandfather's tackle boxes. Some of these are older than others. You can recognize some lures like the Jitterbug and Hula Popper and a few Bomber lures (orange popper and black and white with orange eyes crankbait) and a few Devil's Horses. Some are Heddons and some have no name on them. The first two are Rebels and there is also an older Rapala. There is also an old Penn baitcaster. The pictures are in reverse order of what I thought they would be...


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 3, 2008)

Bumpin this one back up. Maybe everyone already saw it, but I think most of the views are from me. Just don't want t to get completely overshadowed by redbug's collection :wink:


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2008)

I missed it! Holy cow! Those are some sweet old lures!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice collection!  

Also, nice touch using the nautical charts as a background


----------



## mtnman (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice collection you got there. i have a few of the same lurs but my favorite one that we have in common is the smithwick devil horse. your is the 2nd one down from the top of the devil horse pics. i never used mine because of being afraid of loosing itbut ive always wondered if the actually worked. heres a crappy pic of mine, i had to scan it because of a crappy camera. lol


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## redbug (Jan 4, 2008)

I have A few of the devil's horse lures also 
They still make them and they work great they are all plastic now 

Wayne


----------

